# Fuji



## Floyd (Feb 12, 2016)

Fuji feather. Were these good quality or crap?


----------



## detroitbike (Feb 12, 2016)

obscure BMX bike.
  Great quality.
  We didn't sell many at all,
   this one is In nice shape .
 I've sold Fuji since the 70's


----------



## Floyd (Feb 12, 2016)

Thanks! I was eyeing it, but it seems a little pricey at 300


----------



## nycet3 (Mar 13, 2016)

The Fuji feather and father lite are great bikes. I'd buy that in a minute. Killer bike. Did you buy it? Looks complete except for the seat.


----------

